# rules for moving to cyprus



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Are there any requirements/conditions/restrictions to be able to move to cyprus from the uk set by the cyprus govenment?

thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

photogirl said:


> Are there any requirements/conditions/restrictions to be able to move to cyprus from the uk set by the cyprus govenment?
> 
> thanks


If you are an EU citizen there are no restrictions anymore as Cyprus is in the EU.


----------

